# My current setup...



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I have been meaning to do this for a while but this is what's been making my first cup in a morning so I guess it's pretty legit.....

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Callum

Are you open now?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes Glenn, we've been open two weeks yesterday.

At some point I'd like to get a little photo article about what the shops about (not just some shameless advert) - and how adapting from a home espresso workflow to a commercial one.

I've been enjoying myself - though and from what I've heard our customers have been happy.

We just need the lovers of speciality coffee to come in and enjoy the place then we can start getting guest blends on along with training / tasting nights.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice......... Is that the magnum on demand I see there also ?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice......... Is that the magnum demand I see there also ?


Yeah, magnum on demand touch - good grinder I'd rather have the K30 on the bench though!

Magnums about a second quicker to grind an 18g dose - but I think it retains more heat than the k30 and heating issues are a faff aswell as effecting quality in cup


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Sure I posted replies but, Ill double post to make sure

Glenn, yes we have been open two weeks - it's getting there just needs to establish find its feet and start attracting the speciality coffee crowd so we can do more on the coffee side and offer more to the customers.

Mrboots2u, magnum on demand touch is impressive electronically but I think that the k30 dealt with heat and had better grind consistency

That magnums also about a second quicker than the k30 for 18g dose.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Fantastic Callum....like the retro cycling print as well.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Awsome Callum. Wish it was a bit closer! Love the print too.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

For some reason my tapatalk isn't posting but ill give this another try,

Glenn, the shops been open 2 weeks yesterday so it's still really new and finding its feet but then again so am I - In the long run I think that I'll be working in collaboration with the owners to try and get abit of a hub for coffee fanatics similar in to what I mentioned to Gary about his potential coffee shop. There's also all the cycling community we need to cater for so well be sorting maintenance courses and nutritional talks stuff like that - it all sounds abit like look mum no hands - but here I Sheffield we can't specialise that much or afford to combine a bike shop with a cafe like LMNH can mainly because I don't think the demand is quite there.

MrBoots2u, yeah we're using a magnum on demand touch as that's what came bundled in with the GB5 - awesome grinder doesn't deal with the heat quite like the K30. It's about a second and a half quicker to chew up 18g's

Glevum, that's a full on painting the artist painted them straight onto the wall - there is another on the other side of that wall aswell


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

For some reason my tapatalk isn't posting but ill give this another try,

Glenn, the shops been open 2 weeks yesterday so it's still really new and finding its feet but then again so am I - In the long run I think that I'll be working in collaboration with the owners to try and get abit of a hub for coffee fanatics similar in to what I mentioned to Gary about his potential coffee shop. There's also all the cycling community we need to cater for so well be sorting maintenance courses and nutritional talks stuff like that - it all sounds abit like look mum no hands - but here I Sheffield we can't specialise that much or afford to combine a bike shop with a cafe like LMNH can mainly because I don't think the demand is quite there.

MrBoots2u, yeah we're using a magnum on demand touch as that's what came bundled in with the GB5 - awesome grinder doesn't deal with the heat quite like the K30. It's about a second and a half quicker to chew up 18g's

Glevum, that's a full on painting the artist painted them straight onto the wall - there is another on the other side of that wall aswell

Fingers crossed this works!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

For some reason my tapatalk isn't posting but ill give this another try,

Glenn, the shops been open 2 weeks yesterday so it's still really new and finding its feet but then again so am I - In the long run I think that I'll be working in collaboration with the owners to try and get abit of a hub for coffee fanatics similar in to what I mentioned to Gary about his potential coffee shop. There's also all the cycling community we need to cater for so well be sorting maintenance courses and nutritional talks stuff like that - it all sounds abit like look mum no hands - but here I Sheffield we can't specialise that much or afford to combine a bike shop with a cafe like LMNH can mainly because I don't think the demand is quite there.

MrBoots2u, yeah we're using a magnum on demand touch as that's what came bundled in with the GB5 - awesome grinder doesn't deal with the heat quite like the K30. It's about a second and a half quicker to chew up 18g's

Glevum, that's a full on painting the artist painted them straight onto the wall - there is another on the other side of that wall aswell

3rd attempt







fingers crossed!


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

looks fantastic. Looked up your FB page as well and your setup looks amazing! I also like the cycling mugs you have! All the best with your venture and If I'm ever in your neck of the woods I'll definitely pop in.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

looks good... i know that machine can make some great coffee


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Awsome Callum. Wish it was a bit closer! Love the print too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow - now that is a serious piece of kit - bet you've suddenly become more popular!


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks great, hope your new venture goes well.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

For some reason my tapatalk isn't posting but ill give this another try,

Glenn, the shops been open 2 weeks yesterday so it's still really new and finding its feet but then again so am I - In the long run I think that I'll be working in collaboration with the owners to try and get abit of a hub for coffee fanatics similar in to what I mentioned to Gary about his potential coffee shop. There's also all the cycling community we need to cater for so well be sorting maintenance courses and nutritional talks stuff like that - it all sounds abit like look mum no hands - but here I Sheffield we can't specialise that much or afford to combine a bike shop with a cafe like LMNH can mainly because I don't think the demand is quite there.

MrBoots2u, yeah we're using a magnum on demand touch as that's what came bundled in with the GB5 - awesome grinder doesn't deal with the heat quite like the K30. It's about a second and a half quicker to chew up 18g's

Glevum, that's a full on painting the artist painted them straight onto the wall - there is another on the other side of that wall aswell

Bearing in mind this was written just after Glevums response ill make sure it actually posts this time...


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like you've got the same tiles as me - good choice


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

That's a nice bit of kit and I love the style of the shop


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Fantastic, I'd like to have a kitchen like that.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Apologies for a late reply, for some reason my tapatalk isn't posting but ill give this another try,

Glenn, the shops been open 2 weeks yesterday so it's still really new and finding its feet but then again so am I - In the long run I think that I'll be working in collaboration with the owners to try and get abit of a hub for coffee fanatics similar in to what I mentioned to Gary about his potential coffee shop. There's also all the cycling community we need to cater for so well be sorting maintenance courses and nutritional talks stuff like that - it all sounds abit like look mum no hands - but here I Sheffield we can't specialise that much or afford to combine a bike shop with a cafe like LMNH can mainly because I don't think the demand is quite there.

MrBoots2u, yeah we're using a magnum on demand touch as that's what came bundled in with the GB5 - awesome grinder doesn't deal with the heat quite like the K30. It's about a second and a half quicker to chew up 18g's

Glevum, that's a full on painting the artist painted them straight onto the wall - there is another on the other side of that wall aswell

Thanks for all of the comments and positive feedback on the shop. If anyone comes in, ask for me and I should be able to sit down and have a chat providing its not too busy!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Apologies for a late reply, for some reason my tapatalk isn't posting but ill give this another try,

Glenn, the shops been open 2 weeks yesterday so it's still really new and finding its feet but then again so am I - In the long run I think that I'll be working in collaboration with the owners to try and get abit of a hub for coffee fanatics similar in to what I mentioned to Gary about his potential coffee shop. There's also all the cycling community we need to cater for so well be sorting maintenance courses and nutritional talks stuff like that - it all sounds abit like look mum no hands - but here I Sheffield we can't specialise that much or afford to combine a bike shop with a cafe like LMNH can mainly because I don't think the demand is quite there.

MrBoots2u, yeah we're using a magnum on demand touch as that's what came bundled in with the GB5 - awesome grinder doesn't deal with the heat quite like the K30. It's about a second and a half quicker to chew up 18g's

Glevum, that's a full on painting the artist painted them straight onto the wall - there is another on the other side of that wall aswell

Thanks for all of the comments and positive feedback on the shop. If anyone comes in, ask for me and I should be able to sit down and have a chat providing its not too busy!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Apologies for being slow with a reply, for some reason my tapatalk isn't posting but ill give this on safari...

Glenn, the shops been open 2 weeks yesterday so it's still really new and finding its feet but then again so am I - In the long run I think that I'll be working in collaboration with the owners to try and get abit of a hub for coffee fanatics similar in to what I mentioned to Gary about his potential coffee shop. There's also all the cycling community we need to cater for so well be sorting maintenance courses and nutritional talks stuff like that - it all sounds abit like look mum no hands - but here I Sheffield we can't specialise that much or afford to combine a bike shop with a cafe like LMNH can mainly because I don't think the demand is quite there.

MrBoots2u, yeah we're using a magnum on demand touch as that's what came bundled in with the GB5 - awesome grinder doesn't deal with the heat quite like the K30. It's about a second and a half quicker to chew up 18g's

Glevum, that's a full on painting the artist painted them straight onto the wall - there is another on the other side of that wall aswell

Thanks for all positive feedback and comments about the shop. If anyone is thinking of popping in just ask for me and i should be able to sit down and have a chat providing we're not too busy!


----------

